# WOC and False Eyelashes



## gitts (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I would love to know your false eye lashes experience.  I have bought a couple but I find the lashes do not blend seamlessly with my lashes.  My lashes are very curly and the falsies are very straight.  You can see the difference clearly.  Well at least I can. What should I do?  I really would like to master this look.

Looking forward to your input.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 16, 2008)

Mine are curly, too. But, I'll usually comb them down with a spoolie, line my eyes, apply the lashes then use mascara to blend them together.


----------



## beauty_marked (Oct 16, 2008)

putting mascara on after the lashes are on I find really helps blend them together


----------



## Nox (Oct 17, 2008)

I just curl the false lashes to fit my own if I want an extra good blending.  I don't like having to wear mascara when I already have something on my lashes.


----------



## gitts (Oct 17, 2008)

I was thinking I would do the same.  Curl the falsies which means I have a bit of a wait before I can really play.  I live Barbados and I refuse to buy anything here.  Stuff is too expensive, so I will have to wait until I travel which is not until January.  Blah!  Thanks guys


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 17, 2008)

I never got why WOC curl their lashes... Mine are naturally curly so curling then apply falsies was so annoying... So now I line, apply falsies, line again and then mascara. I keep combing them up and they blend and dry facing up so my eyes look wider...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitts* 

 
_I was thinking I would do the same.  Curl the falsies which means I have a bit of a wait before I can really play.  I live Barbados and I refuse to buy anything here.  Stuff is too expensive, so I will have to wait until I travel which is not until January.  Blah!  Thanks guys_

 
Girl... tell me bout it... I went to the MAC store at home (Trinidad) and bawl when I see the prices... Ridiculous!


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_*I never got why WOC curl their lashes... Mine are naturally curly so curling then apply falsies was so annoying*... So now I line, apply falsies, line again and then mascara. I keep combing them up and they blend and dry facing up so my eyes look wider...



Girl... tell me bout it... I went to the MAC store at home (Trinidad) and bawl when I see the prices... Ridiculous!_

 
You're lucky. Mine are stick straight and I have to curl them everyday. Just mascara doesn't cut it. (even w/falsies)


----------



## Lapis (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitts* 

 
_I was thinking I would do the same.  Curl the falsies which means I have a bit of a wait before I can really play.  I live Barbados and I refuse to buy anything here.  Stuff is too expensive, so I will have to wait until I travel which is not until January.  Blah!  Thanks guys_

 
Yay!! Another bajan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_I never got why WOC curl their lashes... Mine are naturally curly so curling then apply falsies was so annoying... So now I line, apply falsies, line again and then mascara. I keep combing them up and they blend and dry facing up so my eyes look wider...



Girl... tell me bout it... I went to the MAC store at home (Trinidad) and bawl when I see the prices... Ridiculous!_

 
All I need is a little mascara and my lashes are good (they are long but thin), I tried false lashes and could not get them to blend well at all and I tired every trick I could


----------



## KatRosier (Oct 18, 2008)

I curl the falsies and put loads of mascara on my natural lashes then brush through with a spoolie. When I don't have mascara on my own lashes, I can't get the falsies anywhere near the lashline.The natural curve of my lashes pushes them out the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  whereas when my lashes are tacky with mascara they "grip" the falsies and I have an easier time getting them to stick in the right place. 
I don't like getting mascara on my falsies though, because they're harder to clean and they're too expensive to wear only once or twice. Mac lashes are 11€($15) and drugstore ones start at 5€($7) and that's the crappy ones lol


----------



## __nini (Oct 24, 2008)

I suggest you curl your falsies before you put them on, which might make the app process a little harder since your lashes would be curled too but *shrugs*

Ardell's "Demi Pixies", "Babies" and #110 are curled already and only cost $3.47 at Sally's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also think they're sturdier than my MAC #20, #33 & #36 that I use rather frequently - these tend to bend all out of shape or not dry straight after I wipe the mascara off them after use. So yeah, try those.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree with the above. I LOVE Ardell's lashes. I put mascara on them, take them off at night and spray them with alcohol to remove the glue and place them back in the packaging for another use. They hold up much better than MAC lashes, IMO, and you can't go wrong for the price.


----------



## studiosila (Oct 24, 2008)

I use Andrea Mod and Ardell lashes (Sorry MAC) instead of mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dont feel i need to use a curler as a matter of fact if i curl my own lashes its nearly impossible to reach the lash line with the falsies without getting the glue on my lash tips!


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 24, 2008)

I use lash curlers but go down my lash bit by bit pressing gently to straighten them as they practically curl back on themselves. I'm so envious of girls/guys with straight lashes


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 26, 2008)

I love wearing falsies now and then. I cut them in the inner corner part so it doesn't irritate my eyes. I kinda wrap it adound the end of a makeup brush to make it much more curvier. Then apply the glue on it, but  wait for a minute so the glue is really thick and sticky (if you put them on straight away the glue may be a bit runny. I gently place them in position and voila!

All it takes is practice, so buy some inexpensive ones to start with and then when you get the hang of it, buy better quality ones. I'm waiting for 4 pairs of red cherry to come through the post yay!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Oct 27, 2008)

Hiya,
I have dead curly eyelashes as well.  I use a mascara wand like they have at Sephora, but they are sold at Sally's as well, and comb my own lashes down a bit so I can get the falsies to my eyelash base, then I use the same wand to blend my lashes with the falsies.  Give it a go, what you got to lose?


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL I thought I was the only one with this problem. I see everyone one else with long 'fan' lashes and wish mine was like that. I have friends who wear falsies regularly and even they complain about my curls when I ask them to put the lashes on for me!

So I just get used to putting them on myself. Usually I put Loreal Telescopic mascara on first since it makes my lashes straighter than usual- then I put on the falsies.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 27, 2008)

This isn't really on topic with the curling, but I wanted to mention that Duo lash adhesive makes a dark formula.  

It's a pro product: MAC PRO | Duo Adhesive - Dark

It helps to eliminate the sometimes visible residue left by the regular stuff.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_I use lash curlers but go down my lash bit by bit pressing gently to straighten them as they practically curl back on themselves. I'm so envious of girls/guys with straight lashes_

 
I guess the grass is always greener on the other side. Mine are stick straight and point straight out and away from my eyes.


----------



## carandru (Nov 4, 2008)

Can you guys recommend some false lashes for the lower lash line?  I'm looking for something that will look natural and all of the "natural" ones I've found have been a little too long (IMO).  I've only tried it a couple of times, but I always end up trimming them by hand to the length/design that I want.  While I get a customized look, I KNOW there has to be a better way to do this, lol.  

So yea, any brands and model #'s/names would be quite helpful!


----------



## purelyfabulous (Nov 6, 2008)

have you tried individuals???


----------



## na_pink (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitts* 

 
_I was thinking I would do the same.  Curl the falsies which means I have a bit of a wait before I can really play.  I live Barbados and I refuse to buy anything here.  Stuff is too expensive, so I will have to wait until I travel which is not until January.  Blah!  Thanks guys_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Yay!! Another bajan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








All I need is a little mascara and my lashes are good (they are long but thin), I tried false lashes and could not get them to blend well at all and I tired every trick I could_

 
y'll bajans are taking over !!!!

 lol just kidding - i think moods and options have falsies for a good price though


----------



## Indian Barbie (Nov 15, 2008)

red cherry lashes are da bomb!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 16, 2008)

I had a customer with the prettiest curliest lashes I'd ever seen and she wanted lashes for her super fun night she had planned. Well, putting the #7s on her was a pain and they looked so weird!  I then went for the outer corner lashes, which looked much more natural and just elongated her natural curly lashes.  These looked gorgeous!!! 
My suggestion is for anyone with super curly lashes to try individuals or just the outer corner ones.  They will look more natural and super fab!
Oh, and adding...I dont recommend putting mascara on falsies if you plan on reusing them.


----------



## gitts (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_red cherry lashes are da bomb!_

 
Girl, I plan to buy me some of these.   Now a quick update.  I was going out on the town this past weekend and desperately wanted to try the falsies.  So I put on my Ardell Lashes.  I could see my lashes underneath them slightly as I could not get the two to blend at all.  But, damn those lashes looked good.  I thought it is dark in the club anyway so noone will see and I was off.   I am now officially in love.


----------



## Ziya (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I love wearing falsies now and then. I cut them in the inner corner part so it doesn't irritate my eyes. I kinda wrap it adound the end of a makeup brush to make it much more curvier. Then apply the glue on it, but wait for a minute so the glue is really thick and sticky (if you put them on straight away the glue may be a bit runny. I gently place them in position and voila!

All it takes is practice, so buy some inexpensive ones to start with and then when you get the hang of it, buy better quality ones. I'm waiting for 4 pairs of red cherry to come through the post yay!_

 
I LOVE RED CHERRY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which ones did you get?


----------



## jo2syd (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purelyfabulous* 

 
_have you tried individuals???_

 
Individual lashes are great.  The ones I use are from Sally's- can't remember the brand.  They stay on for a minute which is great .  I can sleep, shower, and remove makeup with them not coming off.  You just have to be gentle and paitient taking them off with the remover or you will pull your natural lashes out.  Putting them on is pretty easy too.


----------



## ms. kendra (Dec 7, 2008)

My lashes are short and curly too. Putting a half strip of lashes to my outer edge works best. 
I have tried individuals and it always looks like spiders are having a picnic on my eyes.....lol.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitts* 

 
_Hi Guys,

I would love to know your false eye lashes experience. I have bought a couple but I find the lashes do not blend seamlessly with my lashes. My lashes are very curly and the falsies are very straight. You can see the difference clearly. Well at least I can. What should I do? I really would like to master this look.

Looking forward to your input._

 
Hey check out this link 

*www.eeyelash.com*

I buy these UNDERS and use them on clients with curly lashes. They are a bit shorter than top lashes, but because they are UNDERS - they have the right amount of curl to work nicely for you. Prices are reasonable as well. 

Look at the whole site, they have great lashes!

HTH!


----------



## joshari (Dec 8, 2008)

I am going to have to try some of the suggestions here. I love the look of false lashes, but have yet to even master putting them on.  I am such a dipshit when it comes to applying them. 

I think some practice is in order.  Lots and lots of practice cause nothing is worse than having your makeup look flawless, and screwing everything up because you can't put your lashes on.


----------

